# Eerie Photos of Abandoned Places



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking at these pictures is certainly worth a sip of coffee.


See them @ These Eerie Photos Of Abandoned Places Are So Much More Than Ruin Porn


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)

I adore artful images of abandoned places...it's amazing how some photographers capture the beauty amongst the decay and rubble...


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2014)

Temple of Jupiter, Baalbek Lebannon. Commissioned by Augustus after his conquest of Egypt.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 17, 2014)

I get really tired of looking at pictures of Detroit....



LOL....I"m kidding.............maybe..

I liked this one.



AngelsNDemons said:


> I adore artful images of abandoned places...it's amazing how some photographers capture the beauty amongst the decay and rubble...


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> I get really tired of looking at pictures of Detroit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange where beauty finds a home...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

*Dutch photographer Niki Feijen travels the globe looking for abandoned buildings, photographing forgotten structures before they crumble and collapse.*

_(Just a little bit of the story behind these)_


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2014)

What a  hauntingly beautiful thread.....

here is another one








more
Izu peninsula Inside the Japanese holiday resorts left to rot after they were abandoned 40 years ago Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2014)

and this one


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2014)

Madame de Florian was a French socialite and actress who fled to the south of France during World War II. She kept her apartment in Paris on the Right Bank near the Opéra Garnier, though, in case she wanted to return. However, she never went back to it after the war. Since 1942, the apartment has been sitting untouched, until recently when an auctioneer entered her apartment. What he found was a time capsule, full of treasures.

The apartment was covered in dust, perfectly preserved.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 26, 2014)

Omg, some of those pieces are scrumptious.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Omg, some of those pieces are scrumptious.



yes ...and sad and wonderful at the same time


----------



## Alex. (Dec 27, 2014)

Kolmanskop, a small settlement in Namibia, is a ghost town today.


----------



## skye (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 27, 2014)

The Maunsell Sea Forts were constructed to help defend against German air and naval raids during World War II. They were decommissioned in the late 1950s


----------



## Alex. (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2014)

Abandoned church, Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## skye (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 27, 2014)

I could go on forever..... evocative, poignant beauty....


----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2014)

That looks like a small castle and a moat.


----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2014)

Abandoned Temple in Cambodia built in the  late 12th and early 13th centuries.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Good thread, cool pics.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

This is Raasepori Castle.  I don't know where it is though.  It's just from google images.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Some abandoned house somewhere.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Abandoned city hall subway stop in NY.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

The Orpheum Theatre in New Bedford, Massachusetts.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)

My refrigerator  abandoned and eerie










Better go to the store


----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)

Abandoned cemetery


----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Chernobyl control room


----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Alex. said:


> My refrigerator  abandoned and eerie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   It does look abandoned.  Look at the lonely beer.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Abandoned cemetery


Cool Cemetery.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



Absolutely breathtaking..


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>


These seem like they're so you.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If I had the time and money I'd travel around the country visiting ghost towns.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


If I had the time and money, I'd restore some of these places.  They're so beautiful underneath the obvious decay.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

Abandoned military hospital in Germany.  Yikes!  That's scary looking place!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

This is part of a water park in Germany that was never completed. Oops, that is Belgium, sorry!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

A hotel in Colombia.  Looks like it was once a really beautiful place with some very interesting views.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 31, 2014)

Abandoned railroad tracks in Taiwan.  Tis lovely.


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 31, 2014)

*Mare Island Naval Shipyard, Vallejo, California *

This once served as a submarine port during WWI and WWII, but in the 1990s the building was abandoned and since then flooding has created an eerie mirror effect.


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2014)

*Gulliver’s Travels Park - Kawaguchi, Japan*
Constructed in the shadow of Mt Fuji, this theme park opened in 1997. Despite financial help from the Japanese government, it lasted only 10 years before being abandoned.


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

skye said:


> *Gulliver’s Travels Park - Kawaguchi, Japan*
> Constructed in the shadow of Mt Fuji, this theme park opened in 1997. Despite financial help from the Japanese government, it lasted only 10 years before being abandoned.



Lol, most kids were probably frightened.


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *Gulliver’s Travels Park - Kawaguchi, Japan*
> ...




Who knows what happened...

I guess it was a good idea for a theme park  at the time


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2015)

Michigan Central Station


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 2, 2015)

*Abandoned Church in the Snow, Canada*


----------



## Politico (Jan 2, 2015)

How about some pictures of America. Abandoned places central.

Pennsylvania:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/.../public/images/centraliapa.jpeg?itok=y84-iMEU

Alabama:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...ge/public/images/cahawbaala.jpg?itok=2YFNk-Kc

Nevada:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/.../public/images/rhylolitenv.jpeg?itok=Z8s4EUYV

New York:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/.../public/images/rhylolitenv.jpeg?itok=Z8s4EUYV

Kalifornia:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...y_image/public/images/bodie.jpg?itok=Mmge84QV

Teeaxas:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...ublic/images/terlinguatexas.jpg?itok=3kZZv729

Urlaska:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...blic/images/KennicottAlaska.jpg?itok=FlZnyFca

West Vuuurgeeenia:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...blic/images/KennicottAlaska.jpg?itok=FlZnyFca

Nuuu Mehico:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...lic/images/glenrionewmexico.jpg?itok=67h_y0ve

The Progressive jewel Washinngtun:
http://www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/...images/seattleunderground-1.jpg?itok=a8vefxMx


----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2015)

*Abandoned Casino in Constanta, Romania* – once an opulent Art Nouveau hotspot, the Casino Constanta is one of Romania’s most beautiful abandoned buildings. From a distance, the Art Nouveau building on a promenade beside the Black Sea looks majestic. As you walk closer, however, Casino Constanta reveals itself: broken windows, curling paint, and rusted railings hint at the dilapidation inside.


----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2015)

In my opinion this is unbelievably beautiful

*Abandoned Carbide Mill, Lac Meech, Quebec – *Power generating mill of the Thomas “Carbide” Wilson (1860-1915) plant, where phosphate fertilizer was produced. Built in 1911, abandoned ca 1915.









did Frank Lloyd Wright, America's most famous architect perhaps took inspiration in something similar  when he designed his masterpiece "Fallingwater House"  

We will never know....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 2, 2015)

skye said:


> did Frank Lloyd Wright, America's most famous architect perhaps took inspiration in something similar when he designed his masterpiece "Fallingwater House"
> 
> We will never know....


Looks like him, doesn't it.


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## bodecea (Jan 3, 2015)

Sarah G said:


>


Don't blink.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 4, 2015)

Eerie photo from Erie, PA...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, some of these are really great.    I'm going to have to look for more that haven't already been posted later on when I have more time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


>



Is that real?  I think that might be a painting, or computer animated.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought the same thing after I took another look.  Beautiful job if it is a painting.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



It's a nice picture, and it does look "almost" real.  Can't be abandoned though, there is a light on the ghosts still live there!


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)

This is one of 50 pictures taken in each state. They can be seen @ http://www.weather.com/travel/news/abandoned-america-20141024?&cm_ven=Email&cm_cat=undefined


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

Taunton State Hospital in Massachusetts . . . 

From the outside . . . (although just a small portion. There are many buildings that make up the old hospital)


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

Inside one of the buildings at Taunton State Hospital.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


This one looks to be photoshopped.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is some more of the inside of the Taunton Hospital.  It's a really creepy place!  I've been there before.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

Post #129 from the outside view how it looked years ago.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is some more of the inside of the Taunton Hospital.  It's a really creepy place!  I've been there before.



Bit part in "Titicut Follies"?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some more of the inside of the Taunton Hospital.  It's a really creepy place!  I've been there before.
> ...



What in the hell was that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

^^^  
It reminds me of when I was younger, sneaking in there to smoke or whatever, and we would always get scared shitless about some noise or something in that place.  It's a very scary place.  They should feature it on one of those ghost shows.  It also has underground passages, and that is how they used to transport those patients who had passed on to the morgue so as not to upset other patients or whatever.  I've never been in the underground passages because they are SO dark and SO scary.  No way!


----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hmm..now that you mention it...I do believe you are right. 

Still, it's a beautiful photo.


----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)

Remember these?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 7, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>




You guys should label the pics where are they?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They don't always say.  I try to when I can.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 7, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Yes it is.  Photoshopped does not mean bad...some others may be as well, but this one stood out to Me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)

Abandoned church somewhere in Russia.  Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is an entire abandoned town!  


"The village of Oradour-sur-Glane in Haute-Vienne in Nazi occupied France was destroyed on 10 June 1944, when 642 of its inhabitants, including women and children, were massacred by a German Waffen-SS company."   Wikipedia


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Mount Moriah Cemetery Night Photography Workshop
01st November 2014

Abandoned America and the Friends of Mount Moriah are partnering to present a night photography workshop at the sprawling Mount Moriah Cemetery in Philadelphia.

Abandoned America Mount Moriah Night Photography Workshop





More at the link.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)

All these photos are   from abandoned Bunkers WWII


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 9, 2015)

OLD Highgate Cemetery before the big cleanup.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Abandoned rocket factory in Russia . . . creepy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Abandoned floating boat in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Victorian tree house in Florida.  That is pretty cool.  I would live there if it had running water and electricity.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



I love the feel of this photo...very nostalgic.


----------



## April (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 13, 2015)

Walk to this one at low tide.  WW-II bunker on Gooseberry Island off Westport, MA.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 13, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Walk to this one at low tide.  WW-II bunker on Gooseberry Island off Westport, MA.
> 
> View attachment 35860



Great pic.  I'm from Massachusetts too.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2015)

Ruins of Bannerman's Castle on Pollepel island on Hudson river - New York


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2015)

Alex. said:


>


Now how'd that happen?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Remember these?


Yes, the Dewey Decimal system.  I remember learning this in grade school on a field trip to the library.  We still use it on the computer but it isn't as fun to look books up and find them this way.  I liked finding the card.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I understand they looked on top of the tree and found the piano player.

He came down and will be fine in a few months.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmm.  I just read that the old Taunton Hospital was demolished in 2009.  I didn't know that.  I posted a few pics of this place earlier in the thread.  Too bad.  It was kind of a neat place.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Castle in Connecticut.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

This Hammond Castle in Gloucester, MA.  I don't think it's really abandoned, it's a historical site, so there is some upkeep, but still a really cool place.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 18, 2015)

The worst human nightmare...

Chernobyl


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



Well that place is not abandoned.  A cute little raccoon lives there!


----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



This one made me smile...


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)

Haunting  photos of Detroit's abandoned Silverdome reveal how one of the country's most famous stadiums is now just an empty shell left to rot......
for  dust we are... and to  dust we shall return. ~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 22, 2015)

Whole pile of pix The Daily Mail earlier this week....

Broken baths deserted dining halls and abandoned wheelchairs Inside New York s abandoned tuberculosis hospital that has lain deserted for 20 years Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Whole pile of pix The Daily Mail earlier this week....
> 
> Broken baths deserted dining halls and abandoned wheelchairs Inside New York s abandoned tuberculosis hospital that has lain deserted for 20 years Daily Mail Online



That is beautiful!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>




Makes me think there is a great story in there somewhere.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2015)

Abandoned Monastery in Turkey


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2015)

15th century monastery, Black Forest, Germany -


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2015)

Belgium


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2015)

"Sculptures watch silently at this monastery in Belgium."


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2015)

This abandoned church is located in Mavrovo, Macedonia.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

Room where Tsar Nicholas II and his family were executed, Yekaterinburg, Russia, July 17 1918


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Flew in and out of Flushing Airport (Speed's Flying Service was the operator) ferrying people to the New York World's Fair:





Was quite a challenge, located just across the river from Laguardia.


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 2, 2015)

Spanish Flu Orphanage at Pilgrim Hot Springs, Alaska


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2015)

Eerie underpass:


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2015)

Eerie Paintings by Aleksandra Waliszewska


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2015)

Eerie corridor

by whitewolfislove


----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2015)

More @ Exploring the Creepiest Craziest Abandoned Spaces of NYC WIRED


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 16, 2015)

*Balestrino, Italy*






*Craco, Italy*

*



*


----------



## skye (May 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2015)

Abandoned.....damn it all to hell, I was looking forward to some privacy.


----------



## skye (May 2, 2015)

*The Haunted Hotel and Tequendama Falls*


*

*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

*Charlie Manson's Desert Hideout*


----------



## skye (May 3, 2015)

Masterpieces of Russian  wooden architecture  found abandoned.

Some of them look like they are just left in a rush- even some furniture stays on its place. The reason they are so undisturbed - it stays deep inside the Russian forests.


----------



## skye (May 3, 2015)

And this is a deserted house in Italy.... look at the frescos on the walls....so beautiful..,.

from the book _'Abandoned Places' by Henk Van Rensbergen_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

*Rolling Acres Mall outside Akron, Ohio*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 3, 2015)

*Disney's abandoned Florida water park*


----------



## skye (May 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 14, 2015)

some more ruins of Detroit.... it's the stangest and saddest...to think it was a city once...


----------



## April (May 21, 2015)




----------



## April (May 21, 2015)




----------



## April (May 21, 2015)




----------



## April (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2015)

Sanitarium


----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)

with many more @ Photographer Takes Haunting Photos Of Beautiful Abandoned Places plus link to photos of abandoned American malls


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Some abandoned castles.  This one is in Belgium.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Ireland.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Great Briton.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow!  Not sure where this one is.  I see it says "Bannerman's" ??


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

And one more.  Slovakia!


----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)

Bermuda Triangle


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

*Beelitz Heilstätten in Brandenburg, Germany.*


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

"This colorful scene isn't a view of a new luxury loft. It's Rabot Towers, an abandoned public housing project in Ghent, Belgium. When the first stage of demolition removed the building's exterior walls, the former blight became an unexpected beauty"


----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)

and more @ The abandoned buildings of the Eastern bloc - BBC News


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 15, 2015)

Abandoned vehicles have always fascinated me.
What is the story?
On one day, someone removed the keys from the car...shut the door...and never opened it again. Who did they belong to? Did it belong to a dead loved one? Their family "just can't get rid of"?
Why did one day someone park it...and just walked away?


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> *Dutch photographer Niki Feijen travels the globe looking for abandoned buildings, photographing forgotten structures before they crumble and collapse.*
> 
> _(Just a little bit of the story behind these)_


What a JOB... I want to do that.


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Abandoned vehicles have always fascinated me.
> What is the story?
> On one day, someone removed the keys from the car...shut the door...and never opened it again. Who did they belong to? Did it belong to a dead loved one? Their family "just can't get rid of"?
> Why did one day someone park it...and just walked away?


My God... that's like a 1970(ish) Ford Torino fastback, and the body looks straight and could be restored.


----------



## April (Nov 21, 2015)

She will always reclaim what was hers to begin with...


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2015)

Abandoned Clothing Factory in Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 22, 2015)

*The Harlem Renaissance Ballroom*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 22, 2015)

From a psychiatric hospital I do not even want to think about why they used this chair.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 28, 2015)

longknife said:


> Looking at these pictures is certainly worth a sip of coffee.
> 
> 
> See them @ These Eerie Photos Of Abandoned Places Are So Much More Than Ruin Porn




Few examples better than Pripyat, Ukraine.


----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## charwin95 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)

More @ Pictured: The buildings left to rot with festive decorations still up


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2015)

Abandoned Chinese village swallowed by vines!

Shengshan Island


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > *Dutch photographer Niki Feijen travels the globe looking for abandoned buildings, photographing forgotten structures before they crumble and collapse.*
> ...


Start with a book.  Make yourself an expert.  It probably looks easier than it is climbing and digging to get there.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2015)

skye said:


> Abandoned Chinese village swallowed by vines!
> 
> Shengshan Island


Now that is cool.  Unique and beautiful.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2016)

abandoned house in Pennsylvania....cute  little house lol


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2016)

Love this type of photography and I have an insatiable curiuosity when it comes to abandoned structures...what's the story that led to today's image?

I like to drive side roads (hound dog routes) - and coming back from NC I went through VA, Harrisonburg to WV.  This was a building I saw...one house?  Two merged into one?  I posed Rue because, of course...what's a picture without one of my dogs


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> View attachment 60367 Love this type of photography and I have an insatiable curiuosity when it comes to abandoned structures...what's the story that led to today's image?
> 
> I like to drive side roads (hound dog routes) - and coming back from NC I went through VA, Harrisonburg to WV.  This was a building I saw...one house?  Two merged into one?  I posed Rue because, of course...what's a picture without one of my dogs


That one is interesting, I think it encourages the questions having the doggie on the lawn.  The windows are all intact so someone could conceivably still live there.  

The way the houses are situated is odd.  

Nice one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 20, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 60445​


That is not abandoned!!!!!!




(that is my bedroom)


----------



## Alex. (Jan 20, 2016)

*Underwater sculpture*
Underwater sculpture, in Grenada, in honor of the African ancestors thrown overboard. One of the great abandoned statues made by people found underwater.


----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2016)

Ruins of Detroit... sad


----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


>


Wouldn't it be weird to happen upon that some dark and dreary day?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



or on a bright sunny day. They be a-scarin me


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2016)

Humans, like ants, always building and moving on,,over the generations, minds change, humans always yearning to keep moving, till death....


----------



## Metal-Tiger (Jan 23, 2016)

_Between August 24 and September 7, 1937, loyalist Spanish Republican and rebel General Franco's forces in the Spanish Civil War fought the Battle of Belchite in and around the town. After 1939 a new village of Belchite was built adjacent to the ruins of the old, which remain a ghost town as a memorial to the war._
There are many other fascinating photos of this city .


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)

Abandoned Land of Oz - Beech Mountain, North Carolina​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 28, 2016)

*Abandoned Bunker, Hokkaido, Japan*


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2016)

Church


----------



## MaryL (Feb 12, 2016)

A site called "beautiful decay", speaks for itself.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Searcher44 (Feb 13, 2016)

longknife said:


> Looking at these pictures is certainly worth a sip of coffee.
> 
> 
> See them @ These Eerie Photos Of Abandoned Places Are So Much More Than Ruin Porn



Love it, thanks. Hope you don't mind if I include Old Towns and Ghost Towns.





Gary, Indiana





10 American Ghost Towns You Can Visit





Old mines, abandoned buildings, and curses--these are America's coolest ghost towns:


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2016)

New Orleans


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)

Cadillac Ranch, Amarillo Texas


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)

*Staircase To The Remnants of Madame Sherri's Castle*







Madame Sherri-
In 1929, she purchased a small farmhouse on the side of Rattlesnake Mountain and began buying up adjoining acreage. For the 17 years she remained in New Hampshire, that farmhouse was her primarily residence, and, by all accounts, it was a squalid place. With no electricity, running water, or indoor plumbing, the house was crammed with memorabilia from her life in New York, leaving little room to move around.
But while the farmhouse apparently suited Antoinette’s daily needs, it would not do for entertaining, so, in 1931, she began work on a lavish castle. Much to the consternation of local workmen, she was involved in every aspect of construction – apparently badgering many artisans until they quit. 
She did much of this, it was said, in a floor-length fur coat and nothing else.


----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2016)

Bannack, Montana: Meade Hotel in Ghost Town -


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2016)

Grand Stairway of the abandoned Hotel Meade, Bannack, Montana,


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2016)

I thought this thread would be pictures of the inside of bobo's head.


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 25, 2016)

Ha Ha Tonka castle, Lake of the Ozarks, MO.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2016)

Sea-Arama Marineworld was an animal/entertainment park in Galveston, Texas, for 25 years. Opened in 1965 as one of the first ocean theme parks in the nation, it featured more than 25 acres, including a 4 acre ski lake, and a 50 foot long, 200,000 gallon aquarium.
All gone now.






Then















Brochure


----------



## skye (May 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2016)

Bulgaria's abandoned Buzludzha monument was built as a socialist assembly hall


----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 3, 2016)

An observation tower in Madison County used by the Aircraft Warning Service during World War I


----------



## skye (May 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2016)

Sunken yacht in Antarctica


----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^ I posted that in another thread. Heck maybe this one. Cool isn't it? ♥


oops no not this one. I have not posted in this thread. Maybe the Surreal one.


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2016)

Abandoned Domino Sugar Factory, Brooklyn, New York-.


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2016)

Railroad in the Fall, Lebanon, Missouri-.


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2016)

This brave (or foolish)  soul.... "has shared haunting images of the abandoned Fukushima earthquake 'exclusion zone' after risking his safety to sneak into the disaster site....they show a city stuck in time as calendars remain on the same date, families' clean washing is half-removed from driers and newspapers remain forever unsold......"

"This was one of the creepiest things I have ever seen, I have been to many places, but nothing like Fukushima, the traffic lights are still operating but there are no cars around.

"It all reminded me of the movie I Am Legend, like stepping foot into a post-apocalyptic city."



12 -July- 2016

Look inside the Fukushima exclusion zone - five years after nuclear disaster


----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

Wreck du SS America – Fuerteventura, îles Canaries


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2016)

Abandoned building in Portugal


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2016)

TA Prohm Temple in Angkor Wat , Cambodia


----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 27, 2016)

Clinton rally, what could be more eerie? and abandoned?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine hurt me the most. Mine are real ghosts so I'm trying to figure how to pass pictures on without passing on the evil. 

Hawtrey was the most amazing time. Thank god for my catahoulas. They protected me.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 28, 2016)

You have to look at so called ghosts.

Let me explain Mary Lynn. Oh hell here we go. Her husband was a walker on the wire aka lineman for the county.

She was with the man. OMG her husband was on the line. Her husband found out this AND DID THE DEED.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 28, 2016)

Now explain it to me. 

td


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

An old railway track abandoned, France


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

An abandoned pool in the heart of the forest


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)

An abandoned castle in Transylvania, Romania


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Jan 12, 2017)

Really haunting photos here...Love it!

I've taken a couple - the first, the ruins of Dungeness on Cumberland Island. In the minds eye one can almost see Rebecca standing in the moonlight gazing upon the desolate shell of Manderley.





The second - Ft. Clinch on Amelia Island.


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Jan 17, 2017)

A painting in acrylics rendered from a photo taken of an abandoned crab boat sunken in the mud on a back bayou in Cedar Key.  It was a bright sunny day so I attempted to make the painting look a little more sinister for this thread using an edit feature. 

Most of my paintings are untitled, but maybe this one could be called - Stuck in the Mud...A Vanishing Way of Life.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> A painting in acrylics rendered from a photo taken of an abandoned crab boat sunken in the mud on a back bayou in Cedar Key.  It was a bright sunny day so I attempted to make the painting look a little more sinister for this thread using an edit feature.
> 
> Most of my paintings are untitled, but maybe this one could be called - Stuck in the Mud...A Vanishing Way of Life.
> 
> ...



Very, very nice. I'd happily hang it in my home - if I had the $$$


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 19, 2017)

longknife said:


> Very, very nice. I'd happily hang it in my home - if I had the $$$



Thank you very much - that is a high compliment.  It was just a practice piece on dry media paper, not even on proper canvas.  I've already given it away - but if it were for sale, it would only be $.


----------



## April (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 5, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> A painting in acrylics rendered from a photo taken of an abandoned crab boat sunken in the mud on a back bayou in Cedar Key.  It was a bright sunny day so I attempted to make the painting look a little more sinister for this thread using an edit feature.
> 
> Most of my paintings are untitled, but maybe this one could be called - Stuck in the Mud...A Vanishing Way of Life.
> 
> ...


I'm an arteest too. Very convincing job on the foliage. It's not so easy to do.


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 110808​




These, to me, are the most fascinating photos of abandoned places. It is fun to try and imagine why, and what were the circumstances that led to this place to be suddenly abandoned.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 5, 2017)

http://www.ancient-origins.net/site...c/Magdeleine-cemetery-bones.jpg?itok=0vY-7Hlm


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 110808​
> ...



All the above photos, that I just posted, are of various mental hospitals throughout the U.S. taken by John Gray. (exceptional photographer) Some of the hospitals are now nothing but rubble or lots.



 

The above was found intact and unopened, in one the labs.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

Here, the residence of James Stuart Cain. Arriving at Bodie at the age of 25, he worked at the mine with a man named Joe Maguire, together they picked up $ 90,000 in 90 days.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

In 1859, at the time of the Gold Rush, prospector W.S. Bodey discovers somewhere in southern California a few ounces of the precious metal ... before dying in a snowstorm. It gives its name to the city, and thus begins this legend of the Far West.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

About 5% of the city has been preserved by a miracle and can now be visited. The houses remained the same in every detail. Personal items decorate the houses, as a century ago, as if the inhabitants had to leave the place precipitously.







The living room has retained its furniture, the tiling is in place and on the walls, we still distinguish the patterns of the wallpaper.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2017)

Bodie was, in fact, a city of very bad reputation. At its peak, there were not less than 65 saloons on the main road 2 km long.






Shootings, hold-ups, prostitution, settlements were Bodie's daily. There was an assassination per day.

Source: linternaute.com/voyager


----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)

I love when there's a history along with some erie abandoned house,town,hospital. Bodie would be too cool to visit.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## charwin95 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 10, 2017)

In a town called Eerie, Indiana....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 123026​



Lord but I loved the beer that came in those flip top bottles.


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 26, 2017)

You know, if you guys like things like this and you have VICE on your cable provider, you can watch a show called "Abandoned" that goes into places like this.

Some of the footage is creepy and beautiful at the same time if you can believe it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 27, 2017)

An abandoned Hostess factory in Sacramento, California.  This factory closed abruptly, in 2013, when the old Hostess went bankrupt.  Hundreds of jobs were lost, here.

  It was around the same time that the Campbell Soup company closed its factory in Sacramento, putting hundreds more (including myself) out of work.  The property that was the Campbell Soup factory now has a few other businesses occupying parts of it, employing a small fraction of the number of workers that it employed when it was Campbell Soup.  But the Hostess factory is dead and lifeless, just left to rot.




ZSC_4789_stitchBN by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## featherlite (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> An abandoned Hostess factory in Sacramento, California.  This factory closed abruptly, in 2013, when the old Hostess went bankrupt.  Hundreds of jobs were lost, here.
> 
> It was around the same time that the Campbell Soup company closed its factory in Sacramento, putting hundreds more (including myself) out of work.  The property that was the Campbell Soup factory now has a few other businesses occupying parts of it, employing a small fraction of the number of workers that it employed when it was Campbell Soup.  But the Hostess factory is dead and lifeless, just left to rot.
> 
> ...


Sad...they did bankrupcy but nobody helped the vast majority of those workers (now unemployed workers)


----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## April (May 8, 2017)




----------



## April (May 8, 2017)




----------



## April (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## April (May 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 10, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 137185​



You know, there is a beauty in these places returning to nature.


----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 25, 2017)

here is a thing about an abandoned island in NYC
Exploring New York City’s Abandoned Island, Where Nature Has Taken Over      |     Arts & Culture | Smithsonian


----------



## miketx (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 29, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 138579​



I see all these abandoned places and I can't help but think people lived their lives, and perhaps numerous generations lived their lives there. Like this living room, how many family conversations took place there, or children sitting by the fire as it roared on cold nights. Maybe they were sitting here and heard about the Moon Landings or watched it on tv, or heard about Pearl Harbor on the radio. Or an eight year old came running in here with a splinter.


----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> I see all these abandoned places and I can't help but think people lived their lives, and perhaps numerous generations lived their lives there. Like this living room, how many family conversations took place there, or children sitting by the fire as it roared on cold nights. Maybe they were sitting here and heard about the Moon Landings or watched it on tv, or heard about Pearl Harbor on the radio. Or an eight year old came running in here with a splinter.


I imagine the same thing.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)

skye said:


>



This could be the one in Lake Mead


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 4, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 141429​




What do you suppose that is?


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 141429​
> ...


Could be a mausoleum, or maybe even a small temple? I found it on Pinterest...

 Ok...just tried to search for it's origin, all I get is "abandoned places in west sussex"...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 4, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



It's made of stone. Yes possibly a mausoleum. Sussex England? Is it part of the shire? Whatever it is it looks like something out of a movie. Too cool.


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> It's made of stone. Yes possibly a mausoleum. Sussex England? Is it part of the shire? Whatever it is it looks like something out of a movie. Too cool.


I love the moss covered beauty of it..from what little info I have come across, it's a section of a church abandoned in the 50's, in West Sussex, England.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 4, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > It's made of stone. Yes possibly a mausoleum. Sussex England? Is it part of the shire? Whatever it is it looks like something out of a movie. Too cool.
> ...



Imagine the effort to build that out of stone and how long it must have been used. When you say the 50's is that the 1450's? LOL


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2017)

Once filled with the hustle and bustle of family life and tourists on holidays, the homes, officially knows as Futuro houses, grew incredibly popular in the 1960s.

Now, images from the village in the Wanli district of Taiwan show crumbling exteriors, cracked windows and mouldy carpets after decades of decay.



















10 AUG 2017
Inside abandoned UFO village where families lived in wacky 'spaceships'


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Aug 28, 2017)

The remains of the Big Dipper roller coaster at Chippewa Lake Park, Ohio, (1878~1978):





Visited this place as a child on my father's company picnic. Very sad to see it in such ruins.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 149264​



It's just odd, at one point that house and everything in that photo were brand new and someone was starting out in a new house.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 15, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 149264​
> ...



I know right. they look really creepy , yet just think of all the experiences that happened in these abandoned places.


----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Abandoned city hall subway stop in NY.



I just saw this, how is this abandoned? It looks like it is used every day. I expect the Ghost Buster's train to come down the tracks now. Very cool image.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Abandoned city hall subway stop in NY.
> ...



Here is some more info about it.  I guess they have tours of it.  

City Hall (IRT Lexington Avenue Line) - Wikipedia

*City Hall*, also known as *City Hall Loop*, was the original southern terminal station of the first line of the New York City Subway, built by the Interborough Rapid Transit Company (IRT), named the "Manhattan Main Line", and now part of the IRT Lexington Avenue Line. Opened on October 27, 1904, this station, located underneath the public area in front of City Hall, was designed to be the showpiece of the new subway. The platform and mezzanine feature Guastavino tile, skylights, colored glass tilework and brass chandeliers. The Rafael Guastavino-designed station is unique in the system for the usage of Romanesque Revival architecture.

The station was built on a curve and could only accommodate five-car trains, which proved to be inefficient as subway ridership grew. Due to the infrastructural shortfalls, as well as its proximity to the nearby Brooklyn Bridge station, passenger service was discontinued on December 31, 1945, although the station is still used as a turning loop for 6 <6>  trains.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I mean why can't they build stuff that looks like that now. Older architecture like that was art.


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Not practical, not affordable.


----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2017)

WWII left a lot of architectural scars on the world map. It was decided that some of them were to remain untouched to commemorate the victims. Oradour-sur-Glane village in France was destroyed by Nazi Germany soldiers and the population was wiped out. Over 600 citizens including 500 women and children were killed, locked up in a church intentionally set on fire by a SS division on June 10, 1944.
Photo: View on August 30, 2013 shows the martyr village of Oradour-sur-Glane, central France.


----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2017)

. The ‘Land of Oz’ theme park in North Carolina was abandoned 36 years ago.


----------



## April (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2017)

Beautiful and sad  decay...when grass and moss starts growing inside the rooms  ...


----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.pinterest.fr/charlebois1334/sous-la-mer/


----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)

visites - Blog Association du Devois


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 156129


Too much kneeling and no sport.


----------



## April (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 23, 2017)

This abandoned but loved...  gorgeous house.... along old U.S. Route 15, between Mansfield, PA and Corning, NY..


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

Bureau Ligus - Urbex Bordeaux - Exploration d'un lieu abandonné


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

Une île abandonnée à New York - 2Tout2Rien


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

The horrible story of this abandoned Mansion.

The Los Feliz Murder Mansion in Los Angeles has been abandoned for over 50 years. On December 6, 1959, Dr. Harold Perelson clubbed his wife to death with a hammer before savagely beating their 18-year-old daughter then committed suicide by swallowing a glass of acid. After Perelson's two grandchildren were removed from the property, the authorities simply closed the doors of the 1500-square-meter house.
A year later, the house and its original contents were sold in a probate auction to Emily and Julian Enriquez. The couple never spent a night in the house, but used it for storage instead. When they died, their son inherited the property, but never lived there. Over the decades, the hotel, which has quarters for maids, a ballroom, a conservatory and four dormitories with master bedroom, has fallen into disuse. Potential buyers have offered millions for the property, but it remains closed and too expensive, almost frozen in the time of this tragic night, more than fifty years ago.




Top 10 des Maisons De rêves laissées à l’abandon – Le Blog De L'Etrange


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 29, 2018)

Alex. said:


>


Holland Island, Dorchester County, Maryland.

The last house standing on the abandoned Island.

Apparently built in 1888, it fell into the Chesapeake bay in October of 2010.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 29, 2018)

Forest Haven Asylum. Laurel Md.

Before.




 

Recently.


----------



## April (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)

Julien Cornette – Chateau du Procureur

Built in the early 1800s on the foundations of an old 17th century mansion, time seems to weigh on the frame of this magnificent castle. Its last use goes back to the German occupation. In order to preserve this building very guarded the place is kept secret! There are however many similar, easier to access, you to conduct the investigation and discover them!

12 lieux abandonnés de France


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)

Alex Hudghton/Creative Commons

On June 10, 1944, this city became a ghost. It was on this date that the SS completely destroyed the village and massacred almost all the inhabitants. Today, part of the village has been preserved as a ruin to witness the horror experienced by its population.

12 lieux abandonnés de France


----------



## Mindful (Feb 22, 2018)

Nicosia International Airport.

Abandoned, following the Turkish invasion of Northern Cyprus.


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2018)

*The once popular ’Stairway to Heaven’, Oahu, Hawaii*


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2018)

a safe...found in the basement at Foxboro State Hospital..


----------



## April (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

I think I already posted this last halloween. This is inside an old rock crusher used for making TNT during WWI. There was a fire and the plant blew up with deaths, it is supposedly haunted.



Outside


----------



## BelleD (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## BelleD (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## BelleD (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## BelleD (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 18, 2018)

BelleD said:


> View attachment 188318



Pics are too small Belle. Try a minimum of 400-500 pixels square or something close at least.


----------



## BelleD (Apr 19, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> BelleD said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 188318
> ...


 It's just a thumbnail. Click to enlarge.


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## April (May 2, 2018)




----------



## April (May 6, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (May 6, 2018)

Old Erie canal at night


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)

Blogues Â» Clichés de lieux abandonnés aux Etats Unis Â» Ma Planète PPS / DIAPORAMA gratuit a telecharger


----------



## April (May 17, 2018)




----------



## April (May 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2018)




----------



## April (May 23, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2018)

Abandoned prison in French Guiana.


----------



## longknife (May 29, 2018)

skye said:


> Abandoned prison in French Guiana.



*Nature always takes back what is hers.*


----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## deanrd (Jun 18, 2018)

Eerie photo of an abandoned place:


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 18, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 196402​




Still when I look at these photos all of them, one has to consider everything, every single thing, in the photo was at one time brand new and someone was thrilled to get it including the buildings. Eerie is the correct word when looking at these because you know many lifetimes were spent in that very space laughing, crying, looking out the window at night, playing with the cat. And this can be extended all the way back to the earliest all stone buildings that have been discovered. 

Life is so momentary.


----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2018)

Abandoned radio station in Berlin...


----------



## April (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2018)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...84-n/a0c21b91-4fa1-40e2-a10e-d205a26948c2.jpg


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 22, 2018)

It’s the 1:1 scale model of the Russian space shuttle “Buran” used for ground testing. It’s made of wood because it never was meant to fly.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 25, 2018)

longknife said:


>



*Hey that house is not abandoned, Herman Munster still lives there.*


----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)

*Looks like an old Studebaker*


----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 28, 2018)

longknife said:


> Looking at these pictures is certainly worth a sip of coffee.
> 
> 
> See them @ These Eerie Photos Of Abandoned Places Are So Much More Than Ruin Porn





Abandon places and people.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 28, 2018)

longknife said:


>


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)

April said:


>



What a shame. So many books lost to age and abandonment.


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Melani (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow, some of these are really great.


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## dblack (Feb 13, 2019)

This is Mount Moriah Cemetery, in Philadelphia. It's a cemetery that literally went out of business. Most of it is abandoned and in ruins.


----------



## dblack (Feb 13, 2019)

The bricked up all the mausoleums because junkies were homesteading.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 16, 2019)

Photoseries One: Abandoned Houses in Ontario, Canada – Exploration Project


----------



## Dalia (Mar 16, 2019)

Le cimetière abandonné en Corrèze - Les Photos de Sébastien Colpin


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## dblack (Apr 3, 2019)

Another Philly failure: The Devine Lorraine Hotel

Right in the middle of the city. Junkies and the homeless homestead it.


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2019)

there we go ..


----------



## skye (May 21, 2019)

things stay....

for a long time

why can not family be the same


----------



## longknife (May 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2019)




----------



## April (May 22, 2019)




----------



## April (May 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2019)




----------



## April (May 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2019)

sad mall


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

April said:


>



Wow! What a fresco! 



dblack said:


> Another Philly failure: The Devine Lorraine Hotel
> 
> Right in the middle of the city. Junkies and the homeless homestead it.



Hmm, we have a similar building here, I think it's called the "Floridan"? Idk, it's near where Goody Goody used to be.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

People should write what these things are...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

Hah! The Floridan Palace is open fer bidness! 

It's not abandoned anymore. I see the Goody Goody! It's just south of it.

Hotel History – Floridan Palace


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

New Bedford Orpheum:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

Underwater city in Shicheng China


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2019)

April said:


>



So sad. Such beautiful frescos.


----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Likkmee (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone who was around in the US during the mid to late 70's remembers hearing about The Love Canal on the nightly news:


----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2020)

The head of a leftist. Abandoned.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2022)

Home slaves lived in.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2022)

Hulme Hippodrome, Manchester.

The crumbling Edwardian décor will give anyone the chills.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 14, 2022)




----------

